# Aztec Fragrances



## Buttsmom (Jun 26, 2013)

With their upcoming sale next week I'm making a wish list, so what soap fragrances do you like and recommend from them?


----------



## VanessaP (Jun 26, 2013)

Cranberry Joy
Sweetheart
Prince Charming
Fruit Slices
Birthday Cake is really yummy
Watermelon Punch smells like Watermelon Bubblicious Bubblegum to me BUT it does not like handmade liquid soap, CP seems to work fine though

I've got a whole bunch of others but those are the only ones that I can think of right off the top of my head.



Their Drakkar is mild OOB and it cures to a light scent, lighter than I would like.


----------

